# Bas Rutten banner



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I just made this. Do you like?


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Very nice, I like the colour it just needs some more photos of Bas. Other than that, great stuff, 8/10. Interested in making me a banner :dunno: will add reputation.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I can, yes.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> I can, yes.


Sweet, I will private message you what I want on it and you can make it and post a thread on it. Thank you, you are truly great!


----------

